# Muff ja oder nein?



## lena1805 (19 Dez. 2011)

Hallo ihr Lieben,

an jeder Ecke sehe ich Pelzmützen und Pelzstirnbänder. Diese haben noch meiner Meinung nach Daseinsberechtigung. Aber was haltet ihr von einem Muff?


----------



## Little_Lady (19 Dez. 2011)

also ich wasch mich jeden 2 Montag heude


----------



## Haldan Umberto da Venga (19 Dez. 2011)

Pelz hat KEINE Daseinsberechtigung!!!!


----------



## Punisher (19 Dez. 2011)

Haldan Umberto da Venga schrieb:


> Pelz hat KEINE Daseinsberechtigung!!!!



Weder als Kleidungsstück noch als Körperbehaarung


----------



## tommie3 (19 Dez. 2011)

Pelz geht gar nicht!


----------



## steven91 (19 Dez. 2011)

kunstpelz ok...von echten tieren niemals und leute die sowas tragen solle man sich selbst mal umhängen damit sie sehen wie es ist


----------



## comatron (21 Dez. 2011)

steven91 schrieb:


> von echten tieren niemals und leute die sowas tragen solle man sich selbst mal umhängen damit sie sehen wie es ist



Brauchste dir keine Sorgen machen - die sind fast immer schon tot (die Tiere, nicht die Leute).


----------



## betzdorf (1 Jan. 2012)

Grauslich, ergo: NEIN! Dito Pelz!


----------



## begoodtonite (5 Jan. 2012)

aber das stück schwein im paniermehl esst ihr auch fast alle sehr gern...


----------



## DER SCHWERE (5 Jan. 2012)

begoodtonite schrieb:


> aber das stück schwein im paniermehl esst ihr auch fast alle sehr gern...


Ist ja auch kein Pelz dran


----------



## lena1805 (6 Feb. 2012)

Die Frage hat sich eignetlich auf den Muff bezogen und nicht auf Pelz. Ein Muff kann auch gestrickt oder gewebt sein.....pelzig, im Sinne von kuscheliges Kunstfell...immer gleich diese Offensiven


----------



## tamoo24 (27 Nov. 2012)

Warum eigentlich nicht, wenn es zum Outfit passt. Darüber hinaus, der Sinn sind warme
Hände und wenn es sich damit machen lässt...


----------

